# Bear BAIT!



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Going to be drawing a couple tags this year. Putting in for Bergland co. Can anyone give some recommendations for bait looking for granola only. Are normal guy not doing it anymore. Would like to find someone in the U.P. or close to it or even Wisconsin. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

It's been many years since i drew a tag and had to worry about buying bait . I don't know if he is still in business but i used buy bear bait from Steve Kolbach in Iron River Mi 906-265-3483 I don't know if he has granola.
over the years I have purchased. a 55 gallon drum Raspberry Jelly, a 55 gallon drum of orange marmalade. a 55 gallon drum of brown sugar cinnamon pop tart filling a couple drums of crushed waffle cones. and a drum of peanut butter oreos.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Granola is so much easier to work with.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> It's been many years since i drew a tag and had to worry about buying bait . I don't know if he is still in business but i used buy bear bait from Steve Kolbach in Iron River Mi 906-265-3483 I don't know if he has granola.
> over the years I have purchased. a 55 gallon drum Raspberry Jelly, a 55 gallon drum of orange marmalade. a 55 gallon drum of brown sugar cinnamon pop tart filling a couple drums of crushed waffle cones. and a drum of peanut butter oreos.


Dang, I need an insulin shot just reading that. :lol:


----------



## Kaner23 (Jan 10, 2015)

Me, my brother, and a friend of ours drew Bergland last year and we stocked up on granola and popcorn. They wouldnt touch the granola if there was popcorn out. It's also much easier to pack in to the bait site. We bought a 50lb bag of kernels and took a Turkey fryer and popped it all at camp. We went 3 for 3 on bears. Just another option to consider. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Kaner23 said:


> Me, my brother, and a friend of ours drew Bergland last year and we stocked up on granola and popcorn. They wouldnt touch the granola if there was popcorn out. It's also much easier to pack in to the bait site. We bought a 50lb bag of kernels and took a *Turkey fryer and popped it* all at camp. We went 3 for 3 on bears. Just another option to consider.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We did the same thing but because our hunting spot was easy access we popped on site, the area smelled like a movie theater. Where did you find popcorn in a 50lb bag?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

jjlrrw said:


> We did the same thing but because our hunting spot was easy access we popped on site, the area smelled like a movie theater. Where did you find popcorn in a 50lb bag?


There is that place in St Ignace on the main drag going E of town.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Perferator said:


> Dang, I need an insulin shot just reading that. :lol:


It's the best way to make sure you tag a bear. Dont even worry about getting them to show up in daylight they'll hit it at night still be there in a diabetic coma


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

jjlrrw said:


> We did the same thing but because our hunting spot was easy access we popped on site, the area smelled like a movie theater. Where did you find popcorn in a 50lb bag?


You can buy 50# bag of pop corn at Brians Market in West Branch.


----------

